# Choppy and Laggy video with Downloaded Torrent



## Cain Highwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I do hope this is alright. I download Subtitled Anime via Torrent (specifically Azureus) and lately it seems even though it's completely finished, I'll be watching it and at random points the video and sound just freeze for a good few seconds, and then speeds through trying to catch up (I usually have to go back a little and play it again and it's fine)

During so, my hard drive shows its LED light running, but it can't be the harddrive, it still says it's healthy and there's still 190 GB of space left, I can download other movie files (via manual Internet Browser downloads) and it works just fine.

Can anyone help?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Are you sure you're not seeding it while you're watching it?


----------



## Cain Highwind (Feb 5, 2005)

As far as I know of, no. (not in the sytem tray or in my Running Processes)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's probably a playback or codec problem then. Which media player are you using, and which codec is being used to play it?


----------



## Cain Highwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I thought it might've been that too, except a music Video that I downloaded via Torrent (that gave me issues) I downloaded via browser. Both played in JetAudio using XVid , the browser downloaded version gave me no problems.

Also I'm as we speak scanning the drive for errors, it seems stuck on the last little bit of Phase 4.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

if possible, move the file to another partition/HDD...it may just be that it's very fragmented...moving it will defragment it..if this is not an option, then defrag the drive it resides on...

also, you give no specs as to your box...many modern XviD files are very cpu intensive...


----------



## Cain Highwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks man, I just defragged the harddrive over night, and that did it (despite the program saying it didn't NEED to be be defragged). As for my specs they're Pentium III 1GHz 512 MB of RAM. I tend to get it smooth enough with maybe an occaisonaly choppy framerate.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

wow..small world...the memories I had of the same exact setch were from when I used to run the exact same system you have..no wonder said memory was spot on when it came to helping you out..

anyways, gotta say all such problems with high bitrate videos have completely gone away once I started using a P4 with 1GB of ram..


----------



## Cain Highwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I might've celebrated a bit too soon, it seems now like most of my video files on the hard drive are laggy but moving them to my desktop (my older, smaller hard drive) they play just fine.

The only thing I can think of is it might be the IDE Cable since it seems like the files aren't corrupt on the harddrive and it's just Reading and Writing of the hard drive (and all scans of the hard drive show that it's fine).


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

it might be the cable, if its a 40 wire ribbon as opposed to an 80 wire...or it might be a setting in the bios for the drive that's wrong...said drive should hopefully working @ UDMA5 capabilities, if its not then that's what's causing your problems...

the only files I ever had problems with using my PIII 1GHz and 512ram were XviDs of super high bitrate, other than that said system plays other video files quite nicely using a 64MB graphics card...

ideally the hard drives should be 7,200 rpm models, if they're not it's possible the hard drive won't even operate in UDMA mode...the only solution being to get a nice spaking new modern 8MB cache 120GB drive for about $50 (or less) on sale..


----------



## Cain Highwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry for the long reply, but I finally got the new wire, didn't change anything.

I noticed under my BIOS settings however that it only detects the 320 GB hard drive as having 137 GB (and currently I'm using 107 GB of space on it;In XP it shows the full drive) I already have the latest version of BIOS Firmware for my Motherboard. I figured where the 137 GB limit sounded familiar and...Oh yeah one of you guys mentioned this to me a long time ago here

Does this mean I need to split the drive into 100 GB Partitions? (I know an obvious solution would be to upgrade, but considering I would likely need a new Processor AND Switch to DDR RAM, I just don't have that kind of money right now)


----------

